# Can You Remove Paint From Pallets?



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

I got this pallet at work today, but it's got blue paint all over it. Is there any way to get the paint off? If I used it in a project I'd rather stain it than paint it so I'd like it as clean as possible. Of course, if I can't I can always use it for jigs and other shop needs










Thanks!


----------



## jkn09 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've learned that pallets aren't typically coated in multiple layers of paint, so a random orbital sander with 60-grit paper does wonders. The end grain may not come off as easily, but I've had good luck with getting most of the paint off quickly this way.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

Great idea! My newbie woodworker brain was thinking about what strippers and chemicals I would need. Sanding it off is waaaaay easier!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"waaaaay easier." 
Not! Use a stripper and a pressure washer. That's WAAAAAY EASIER.
You'll sand your brains out tryin' to get the paint out of the pores of the wood. Paper, time, paper, more time.
Bill


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

As far as I know pallets are color coded based on their load bearing capacity, I remember blue and orange colors were regarded the best up here in Canada, they are the heavier and more expensive that the cheap light weight skids made out of scrap wood.

I believe you could remove that blue paint with brass wire brush followed with some light sanding.
I just read Bill white's post and he is probably right about using paint and varnish stripper,much easier.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd find another pallet with out paint on it.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd use my cheap-o HF hand plane. Much faster, cheaper, and less messy than sanding.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> "waaaaay easier."
> Not! Use a stripper and a pressure washer. That s WAAAAAY EASIER.
> You ll sand your brains out tryin to get the paint out of the pores of the wood. Paper, time, paper, more time.
> Bill
> ...


I don't own a pressure washer unfortunately. Now that i look at them the paint doesn't look to have penetrated the wood very much. A bit of sanding may get it. The end grain may be a bit harder though.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> As far as I know pallets are color coded based on their load bearing capacity, I remember blue and orange colors were regarded the best up here in Canada, they are the heavier and more expensive that the cheap light weight skids made out of scrap wood.


That may be the case. I'm not sure. This pallet came from Costco and it was loaded with cases of water, soda, paper and other supplies


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

Just cut off the end grain.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> I d find another pallet with out paint on it.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


It's here. It's free. I didn't have to go hunting for it. And even if I can't get it cleaned up I have several projects around the shop I could use it for


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> Just cut off the end grain.
> 
> - SignWave


Yep. Always an option. It isn't painted very deep so I wouldn't lose much


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> I d use my cheap-o HF hand plane. Much faster, cheaper, and less messy than sanding.
> 
> - SignWave


Another good option


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> > Just cut off the end grain.
> 
> 
> Yep. Always an option. It isn t painted very deep so I wouldn t lose much


You are going to want to cut the ends anyway, unless you are working on something that will look really, really rustic 

I usually pull off the planks, make sure there isn't any nails or screws still hiding in them (using a little HF hand held metal detector), knock down most of the roughness with a belt sander and then clean them up and dimension them all the same using the jointer, planer and TS. Also, a pallet buster makes breaking them down much easier, although many people just use a circular saw to cut off the planks (resulting in shorter pieces, but less work and no nail holes).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Belt sander will make short work of all that paint. Plus, any dirt ground into the wood (especially on the bottom, which has had ground contact) will raise cane with your cutting tools, especially planer and jointer knives, so make sure you sand all that out before further processing. If you have (or have access to) a stationary sander, that's even better.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Surprised no one mentioned it but the blue pallets are owned by a company that is not afraid of taking legal action, in fact they seem to relish it.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> Surprised no one mentioned it but the blue pallets are owned by a company that is not afraid of taking legal action, in fact they seem to relish it.
> 
> - Rick M.


Really? Coscto just leaves them here every month and we used to chuck them into the recycle bin. I know there are lots of big places like Wal-Mart and the grocery store chains that have a service come pick them up but have never heard of this with office deliveries


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

Why don't you just use the side that doesn't have paint on it?


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> Why don t you just use the side that doesn t have paint on it?
> 
> - MNclone


All ends have paint. Also all of the slats have varying degrees of paint on both faces


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

That wood might be a candidate for a painted project! Just paint over it with primer and VOILA! Blue is all gone. 

Sometimes you just gotta pick your battles.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Are the letters CHEP anywhere on the pallet?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Drag it down a gravel road


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Are the letters CHEP anywhere on the pallet?
> 
> - jumbojack


Right there on the picture he posted, Property of CHEP.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

good on ya for having the ambition to work with pallet wood!
one thing to consider is the moisture content of the wood. i worked for a while quite a few years ago in a pallet mill and the lumber went from logs to pallets usually within a week. so the mc was quite high. constructing stuff with lumber with a high mc can have problems materialize later on. might want to tear the pallet down and sticker stack it all for a while.
although its not the greatest moisture meter, lowes sells the general pinned moisture meter at a pretty reasonable price.
ive found some absolutely beautiful lumber in pallets. was loaded up for a while with a lot of 3/4 by 6 by 48 highly figured maple. after drying quite a bit of it went into jewelry boxes. of course it was rough sawn and after machining was mlstly 1/2" thick. 
friends got some,too.
recently landed some 3/4 by 4 and 6 by 36 and 48 quater sawn red oak from pallets.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> Right there on the picture he posted, Property of CHEP.
> 
> - Rick M.


@Rick I appreciate you bringing this to my attention. It's easy to have the thought of "it's one measly pallet. Who cares" but I don't want to think that way. Karma smacks me around something fierce sometimes so I want to make sure I'm doing things on the up and up. I called Costco, ended up on the phone with their Fleet Manager of the warehouse we take deliveries from. Her quote: "my drivers are too lazy to come back for one single pallet. It's yours."


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

The owner of the pallet would disagree. They are rented or leased. There are plenty of pallets around that are available.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> The owner of the pallet would disagree. They are rented or leased. There are plenty of pallets around that are available.
> 
> - jumbojack


You're right, Jack. And thanks, you guys, for noticing the markings on the side. After you told me about CHEP I couldn't, in good conscious, just take the pallet without asking. I called CHEP and they are coming for the pallet. I told the rep on the phone, though, that they need to take this up with Costco. I'm not their customer and I'm not going to keep calling them to come get the pallets (we get one every month).

I'm hoping my good citizenship will appease the Karma Gods and help me score some high end tools for dirt cheap ;P


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> The owner of the pallet would disagree. They are rented or leased. There are plenty of pallets around that are available.
> 
> - jumbojack
> 
> ...


Look for a machine shop or pipe shop or places that handle heavy stuff. The pallets sometimes are heavy duty or crates that are one off so there won't be the chance of contamination from previous use. There is a company nearby that handles valves and pipe fittings for the chemical plants in our area. They have said before to come get the crates. But it seams every time I think about it, they are gone or it has been raining or I have another project I am working on and no room in the shop! UGH! Just my luck.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> Look for a machine shop or pipe shop or places that handle heavy stuff. The pallets sometimes are heavy duty or crates that are one off so there won t be the chance of contamination from previous use. There is a company nearby that handles valves and pipe fittings for the chemical plants in our area. They have said before to come get the crates. But it seams every time I think about it, they are gone or it has been raining or I have another project I am working on and no room in the shop! UGH! Just my luck.
> 
> - MT_Stringer


Yeah, there is no shortage of pallets in my area. It's just that this one was "delivered" straight to my doorstep.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you have a way to process and hau them, good 40×48 grocery pallets are worth over $10 each.

I know this because I would often have to buy them when I was dragging a dry box.

26 pallets in a 48' trailer would equal $260, or to put it another way, enough money to pay for your time and trouble and buy some good lumber.

If you have a place to store them, CHEPS will make a deal with you and pay for you to store empties. When you get a truck load they will come haul them off.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Used pallets are a business around here. Used to be they got thrown away but the garbage people here will fine you for throwing pallets in the dumpster, or fine the business that leases the dumpster. Now you see guys driving around town with trailers stacked high with pallets. If someone advertises pallets on CL they are gone immediately.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

People sell them around here.

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/search/maa?query=Pallets


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Go to a grocery store, a big one. Bring a cup of Starbucks. Go around back. Offer the receiving clerk the cup of coffee and ask.for his 'junk' pallets. He has plenty.

A retired receiving clerk.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Probably too late, or hopefully it's been mentioned, but that looks like a CHEP pallet. It is their property. Recommend you look them up and verify its not one of theirs before tearing up the pallet.


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

> Probably too late, or hopefully it s been mentioned, but that looks like a CHEP pallet. It is their property. Recommend you look them up and verify its not one of theirs before tearing up the pallet.
> 
> - Pezking7p


Hey Dan,
Thanks for the info. As I posted in the thread earlier I've contacted them and they are coming to pick it up


----------

